# Welche Kette?



## KermitB4 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo

JUHU heute ist mein neues Bike gekommen. Ein Monty 231 X-Lite 26"

Bei der ersten Probefahrt ist leider gleich die Kette gerissen. Da die Kette schon ziemlich alt ist, möchte ich gleich eine neue Kette kaufen.

Tuts die einfache Standard-Mountianbike-Kette vom Fahrradhändler um die Ecke oder ratet ihr zu einer speziellen Trialkette? Wenn ja zu welcher?

MFG


----------



## hopmonkey (10. Januar 2006)

rohloff trial, wenn du sie mit nem entsprechenden nieter zu machst, der den Nietflansch auseinanderdrückt.

Gibt sicherlich auch billigere die reichen, aber die rohloff hat halt diese speziellen nieten meines vertrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (10. Januar 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> JUHU heute ist mein neues Bike gekommen. Ein Monty 231 X-Lite 26"
> 
> ...


...für dein Schaltungs-Bike die schmale KMC (vernieten), 
für dein SingleSpeed-Univega die breite (Kettenschloss) ;-)






Für Schaltung halt die schmalen (1/2" x) 3/32", für SingleSpeed 
die 1/8" breiten Ketten.

Wenn die schmale KMC zu kurz (max. 18T vorne) für dein
Monty ist, nimm die Connex und wechsel öfter.

Die Rohloff kannst' wohl nur mit deren hauseigenen Vernieter 
"Revolver" gescheit vernieten, den kriegst aber auch nirgendwo
wirklich günstig her (~100 Euro selbst bei eBay).


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo

ich habe das Univega gar nicht mehr 

Übrigens ist das Monty auch ein Singlespeeder.

Also kann ich mir auch eine beim Händler um die Ecke besorgen, sozusagen eine Standardkette ? Weil die habe ich schneller, als wenn ichs sie extra bestellen muss 

MFG


----------



## hopmonkey (10. Januar 2006)

wenn man nen halbwegs gutn draht zu nem Händler/werkstatt hat - sollte man als trialer find ich auch - kann man den nieter auchma so kurz verwenden.

Oder zahlst hat bißchn was inne kaffekasse.......


----------



## jockie (10. Januar 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das Univega gar nicht mehr


Schlampeeeeeeeeee!  



			
				KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist das Monty auch ein Singlespeeder.


 



			
				KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann ich mir auch eine beim Händler um die Ecke besorgen, sozusagen eine Standardkette ? Weil die habe ich schneller, als wenn ichs sie extra bestellen muss


Joo, lass dir halt so 'ne Schihmahno (eigentlich sollte das Wort auch automatisch zensiert werden, genauso wie *******!) dranmachen und leg dir mal 1-2 breite KMC auf Halde...sind ja auch vgl. günstig.

Wenn du willst, dass dein Bike klingt wie'n Panzer, brauchst du unbedingt die sauschwere, laute KHE Street Chain Pro *g*




Eignet sich im Notfall auch als Tatwaffe.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo

gut dann kauf ich morgen mir eine Standard-Shimano. Und eine andere leg ich mir mal ans "Lager".

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Januar 2006)

also ich fahre auf meinen Bikes Shimano XT...allerdings springe ich auch nicht wirklich oft auf den Schutz bzw auf die Kette... 
wir sind früher sogar Mofa ketten gefahren... zum trainieren echt gut... aber auch echt mega schwer..fällt für dich Mtb´ler allerdings wohl flach... ansonsten kann ich über die Rohloff Trial auch nur sagen das ich sie nach einem Tag getötet hatte... einmal doof druff gesprungen und schon is sie kaputt...wie jede andere Kette auch.
Also ne gute Mtb Kette sollte ihren Dienst wohl tun.. und beim Mtb kommt man sowieso nicht so oft auf der Kette auf...

und XT fahre ich auch nur weil 10 Meter davon im Univega lager in meine Tasche gerutscht sind 

MfG
MArco


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Marco,

du alter Gängster!  

MFG


----------



## funky^jAY (11. Januar 2006)

jo...standard billig kette und gut ist.
dafür aber regelmäßig austauschen


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2006)

shimano müsste man halt richtig schreiben können, damit es zensiert werden kann  .

ich fahr eine breite kmc kool chain mit kettenschloss und die hält alle mal. wichtig ist halt wenn man sie mit kettenschloss fährt, dass man die dehnung am kettenschloss überprüft, damit man keine böse überraschung erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (11. Januar 2006)

fahre die kmc ohne kettenschloss. ich vertraue den dingern nicht. oder ist meine furcht unnötig??? welchen voreil hat ein kettenschloss, wenn man nicht ale 15 minuten sein bike auseinadnerschraibt?


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2006)

also ich denk net das man angst vor nem kettenschloß haben sollte. ich denk das die prinzipiell ehr stabiler als normale glieder gebaut sind. wenn die regelmäßig kaputt/aufgehen würden würd sie keiner verwenden und die firmen hätten ein echtes problem.


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo

ich habe mir heute die XT-Kette von Shimano montieren lassen. Als ich voller Vorfreude dann losfahren wollte. Merkte ich dass das vordere Ritzel dermaßen kaputt ist, dass die Kette durchrutscht. 

Also war nix mit fahren! Sondern mit beleidigt sein.

Kann das Ritzel auch durch ein ganz normales Standard-Ritzel ersetzt werden? Wenn ja, was muss ich da ca. rechnen? 

Die Zahnzahl weiss ich leider nicht auswendig.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Leute, ich müsste das mit dem vorderen Ritzel bis morgen früh wissen, weil da möchte ich das Bike zum Reparieren bringen. 

Wäre also prima, wenn ihr die Antwort möglichst schnell schreiben könntet.

MFG


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (12. Januar 2006)

Hi also ich würde dir bzw euch eine BmX kette empfehlen da man beim bmX die kette ziemlich belastet (Sprocketgrind / Kettenblattgrind). Also sowas hier :





(ist eine Regina street Chain)

wobei bei dieser die "zähne" an der Kette draufgehen sollen .

Ansonsten wie oben erwähnt die teurere Khe Street Chain:






oder ein leichteres modell die Kmc kool Chain


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo

hmm leider konnte keiner rechtzeitig antworten. Also werde ich das Ritzel heute einfach durch ein Standard-Ritzel austauschen lassen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (12. Januar 2006)

Also ich als Mester habe mal nachgeschaut.

Ich sage es hängt im Endeffekt von deinem Drehmohment/ Zugkraft auf der Kette ab, die du aufbringen kannst. Manch einer ist schwer mit seinen 100 Kg? und die bringen enorm viel kraft auf die Kette. Was natürlich auch vom Übersetzungverhältnis abhängt.

Im Großen und ganzen reicht eine Normale HG oder IG von Shimano (so wirds richtig geschrieben) die fahr ich persönlich auch auf meim ES2 (26") mit Übersetzung 22/20 und mir ist noch nie eine Kette gerissen gut ich wieg ja auch nur 67kg.
Aber je stabiler desto besser oder.

Hier mal ein paar Herstellerangaben bezüglich der Belastung die deren Ihre Kette aushalten.

Shimano  egal ob HG oder IG  alle halten 1050kgf aus ( kannst also 1t dranhägen bis sie  frühestens reisen darf.

KMC Cool Chain    1300kgf
KMC Heavy Duty  1/2"x3/16"   1600kgf


 So nun endscheiden sie sich für Tor 1, 2 oder 3


----------



## Pellenheimer (12. Januar 2006)

uiui.. hab die khe coolchain gestern im antritt vom hr zerrissen was kostet die streetchain?


----------



## jockie (13. Januar 2006)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> uiui.. hab die khe coolchain gestern im antritt vom hr zerrissen was kostet die streetchain?


Uuuuh *lach*...du bist doch so ein ~100kg-Beispiel, oder? ;-)
35 Euronen bei BMO.
...ich habe die noch nicht am Trialbike benutzt, Erfahrungswerte zur Haltbarkeit also bisher keine.


----------



## Pellenheimer (14. Januar 2006)

97kg (naserümpf)
vielen dank  macht euch nur lustig die frage ist nur wie das gewicht verteilt ist


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Januar 2006)

ich wieg über 100kg...105 um genau zu sein....schwere knochen halt 


wenn man ordentlich reintritt, was für kräfte treten denn da auf? wenn ich reintrete und die kette reißt heißt das ja nich das ich jetzt gerade ne tonne hätte wegtreten könne, oder?!


----------



## alien1976 (15. Januar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ich wieg über 100kg...105 um genau zu sein....schwere knochen halt
> 
> 
> wenn man ordentlich reintritt, was für kräfte treten denn da auf? wenn ich reintrete und die kette reißt heißt das ja nich das ich jetzt gerade ne tonne hätte wegtreten könne, oder?!




Angenommen du Stehst mit mit deinem ganzen gewicht auf 1 Pedale also 
1000N bei ner 175mmKurbel und nen 18-er Ritzel vorn mit nen Radius von ungefähr 25mm.
1000N/0,175m = 175Nm
175Nm/0,025m = 7000N = 700Kg Zugkraft auf die Kette.

Wenn du aber denne noch richtig Antrittst (zusätzliche Kraft+Beschleunigung) wird die Kraft nur noch um so Größer. Also ich denke ma das du locker ne Kette zum Reissen Bringst.


----------



## Scr4t (15. Januar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen du Stehst mit mit deinem ganzen gewicht auf 1 Pedale also
> 1000N bei ner 175mmKurbel und nen 18-er Ritzel vorn mit nen Radius von ungefähr 25mm.
> 1000N/0,175m = 175Nm
> 175Nm/0,025m = 7000N = 700Kg Zugkraft auf die Kette.
> ...



  

Ich weiss schon warum ich so ungern GAP´s mache....


----------



## misanthropia (15. Januar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen du Stehst mit mit deinem ganzen gewicht auf 1 Pedale also
> 1000N bei ner 175mmKurbel und nen 18-er Ritzel vorn mit nen Radius von ungefähr 25mm.
> 1000N/0,175m = 175Nm
> 175Nm/0,025m = 7000N = 700Kg Zugkraft auf die Kette.
> ...



also ist schon sehr spät und ich bin auch müde aber... Drehmoment= kraft*hebelarm .. warum dividierst du denn? aber gut möglich dass ich das  morgen verstehe. 

edit: also ich denke du hast dich einfach nur vertippt denn wenn ich nachrechne, komme ich auf die selben zahlen
auf jeden Fall lässt sich sagen, dass du beim trial wahnsinnig hohe drehmomente aufbringst. wenn du dann bedenkst, dass noch dazu deine kette vielleicht mal durchhängt kurz bevgor du reintrittst oder du sie schlecht vernietet hast oder sie  nen kleinen knacks weg hat... ja du kannst eine solche Kette wirklich auseinadnerziehen. habe das, als ich aus lange weile mal mit meinem frreireiter getrialt habe, auch beim ersten antritt geschafft.

p.s: für 20"er trifft eher mit einer länge von 152 mm  liegt bei etwas über 600kg zugkraft. aber auch das ist unter den obigen vorraussetzungen zielich*******. gensuo schlimm wie eine ungrade kettenlinie, wo die kette noch querkräften ausgesetzt ist.

das ist nur ein test... *******
krass, habe gar nicht gedacxht, dass die hier ******* zensieren. was zensieren die noch? ****en, kacke, mist, scheißdreck, verfluchte kacke, Cross Country, Schönwetterfahrer, bockmist, arsch


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Januar 2006)

ich hab das ganze auch mal nachgerechnet, muss ja auch die ganze zeit technische mechanik lernen ;(, und die werte stimmen! nur halt das / zeichen.. aber ist ja auch egal
ich würde gerne noch zu ketten eine andere frage geklärt haben.

warum sind halbe kettenglieder so verrufen?
ich bräuchte nun eins aber wenn ich hier mal unter der suche funktion suche, finde ich eigentlich durch die bank negative erfahrungen!?!
ist das so oder kann ich ein halbes kettenglied getrost einsetzen?
danke flo


----------



## alien1976 (16. Januar 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das ganze auch mal nachgerechnet, muss ja auch die ganze zeit technische mechanik lernen ;(, und die werte stimmen! nur halt das / zeichen.. aber ist ja auch egal
> ich würde gerne noch zu ketten eine andere frage geklärt haben.
> 
> warum sind halbe kettenglieder so verrufen?
> ...



Weil sich die Kräfte umgekehrt prportional verhalten.


Also die Kraft muss ja im Endeffekt Größer werden. Deswegen dreht man die Werte um                     
100kg 0,025m 
  0,175m                      x




Die halben Kettenglieder sind in ner normalen Kette nun mal Schwächer als alle anderen also der Punkt an dem die Kette wohl zuerst reisst. Das liegt an dem Knick im halben Ketteglied.

Aber es giebt wohl auch Leutz die die Komplette Kette ail Halbe Kettenglieder haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (16. Januar 2006)

also meine kette ist auch mit einem halben kettenglied bestückt, gerissen ist sie vermutlich weil ich vorher aufgesetzt bin ..
generell würde ich sagen das halbe kettenglieder nahezu genauso halten ich kenn ein paar street fahrer die halbe kg fahren und die machen auch sprocket`s damit und sie halten 
Fazit: wenn du nicht wie ich dussel auf die kante bollerst damit sollte es auch halten alerdings gilt wie immer :eigene erfahrung machen es gibt auch jetzt die kmc halfchain die nur aus halben kettengliedern besteht und die sich in der street scene wachsender begeisterung erfreut 
so long 
marc


----------



## misanthropia (16. Januar 2006)

also halbe kettenglieder dürften eigentlich nicht schlechter sein. 
ich würde das nur nicht benutzen, weil die kettenspannermethode viel einfacher ist. jedes mal vernieten der kette ist auch nicht so pikelnd. musst halt schauen ob auch für jede Kette halbe kettenglieder zur verfüguing stehen


----------



## Pellenheimer (16. Januar 2006)

.. musst halt schauen ob auch für jede Kette halbe kettenglieder zur 
Verfügung stehen...

soweit ich weiss nur für die kmc ketten...


----------



## alien1976 (16. Januar 2006)

Generell sollte son halbes Kg schon halten. Doch muss bei diesem die Kraft 2x um einen Knick im Vergleich zur normalen Kette wo sie dirkt gerade verlaufen kann. Somit ist der Schawchpunkt also klar wenn du nur ein halbes Kg in eine Normale Kette baust.
Beim Jan gibts  die Halben für beide gängigen breiten von Bikeketten. 3/32" und 1/8"


----------



## Dr.Hasi (16. Januar 2006)

ja also ich nutze aj nen kettenspanner nur ist die kette genau ein halbes kettenglied zu lang sodass ich vonn innen nach aussen spannen muss, und ich will die kette am liebsten nach oben spannen nicht nach unten wie auf dem bild hier:






versteht ihr was ich meine?
danke für eure ratschläge, flo


----------



## jockie (16. Januar 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ja also ich nutze aj nen kettenspanner nur ist die kette genau ein halbes kettenglied zu lang sodass ich vonn innen nach aussen spannen muss, und ich will die kette am liebsten nach oben spannen nicht nach unten wie auf dem bild hier:
> 
> versteht ihr was ich meine?
> danke für eure ratschläge, flo


Monty mit Mails zuschütten, dass sie endlich'n 26"er-Rahmen mit horiz. Ausfallenden brutzeln und in Serie bringen sollen!
Natürlich nicht das obligatorische "Venga! Venga! Venga!" am Ende der E-Mail vergessen!


----------

